# possible ectopic



## Wizz (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi peter

I realise that this might be an impossible ask but I would like to be clear about the main alternative explanations for my current symptoms

I had EC on 25th March, ET of 2 embies on 27th. 
HPT 16 days post EC showed a very faint positive. 
HCG at 20 days post EC 103
HCG at 22 days post EC 221
Scan at 28 days post EC (yesterday) could not detect uterine pregnancy HCG 1046 
I've to go back tomorrow for another scan and HCG and have been sent away with instructions to go to the nearest A&E if I get severe pain. 
I have asked my clinic to outline the possibilities but they're very vague about what these might be and commented that they couldn't rule anything out and that they'd continue to closely monitor me - fair enough I guess but driving me up the wall.

From what I can make out (though these haven't been spelled out to me very explicitly) the main alternatives appear to be:
an ectopic
a failing/failed uterine pregnancy 
or (perhaps least likely in view of yesterdays scan) a slowly developing uterine pregnancy

Would be grateful for your opinion. The whole thing has been going on for what seems to be an incredibly long time. I feel that I'm just hanging on waiting to be struck down by ectopic pains!!! 

Thanks for your time
Wizz


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Wizz,

I am afraid that ecoptic pregnancy is the most likely cause of what you have described. If you are concerned in any way contact your clinic/GP/hospital immediately.

Regards,

Peter



Wizz said:


> Hi peter
> 
> I realise that this might be an impossible ask but I would like to be clear about the main alternative explanations for my current symptoms
> 
> ...


----------

